# What size spoke for 26inch mtb wheel



## DaveT9 (Apr 30, 2020)

Hi
i am a newbie having just bought a used mountain bike, it has a broken spoke in the rear wheel on drive side, which I want to renew, but I’m not sure what size spoke it is.
The wheel is 26inch, how do I find out what size spoke is needed, I am uploading a pic of the front wheel, thanks


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

you have to measure it


----------



## DaveT9 (Apr 30, 2020)

Harold said:


> you have to measure it


Ok thanks Harold


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

you have to measure it and get within 1mm of accurate for the replacement spoke to work. spokes typically come in size intervals of 1mm.

if it's too long, the nipple might not be able to thread on all the way and the spoke will stick out into the rim and puncture the tube. too short and the nipple will not fully engage the spoke and the nipple will break.

I would take it to a shop and have them measure it and make sure you buy exactly the correct length. they should have a special ruler that makes this more accurate.


----------



## Trinimon (Aug 6, 2019)

Different rims have different internal diameters and so do hubs by brand and models which is why there is nobody who could guess what size spoke you will need. The only thing we can tell you is that is a 3x lacing pattern.

Harold wasn't off by his suggestion, you could measure the broken spoke or one of the existing one from the same side the broken one was on and hopefully you're measurement is good to within 1mm.

Best bet is to take it into a shop and have them replace it for you unless you're savvy with truing your wheel with the new spoke.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

.....


----------



## DaveT9 (Apr 30, 2020)

Trinimon said:


> Different rims have different internal diameters and so do hubs by brand and models which is why there is nobody who could guess what size spoke you will need. The only thing we can tell you is that is a 3x lacing pattern.
> 
> Harold wasn't off by his suggestion, you could measure the broken spoke or one of the existing one from the same side the broken one was on and hopefully you're measurement is good to within 1mm.
> 
> Best bet is to take it into a shop and have them replace it for you unless you're savvy with truing your wheel with the new spoke.


Thanks Mack and Trinimon for your great advice, it's much appreciated


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Trinimon said:


> Harold wasn't off by his suggestion, you could measure the broken spoke or one of the existing one from the same side the broken one was on and hopefully you're measurement is good to within 1mm.
> 
> Best bet is to take it into a shop and have them replace it for you unless you're savvy with truing your wheel with the new spoke.


I mean, this is what the shop is going to do. With this tool:

https://www.parktool.com/product/spoke-bearing-and-cotter-gauge-sbc-1

It can be tricky if the old spoke is mangled or missing, so sometimes they might pull another spoke that's intact to check. They've likely done it enough that they can guesstimate pretty well with the old one, assuming you have all the pieces.

I wasn't really even suggesting that OP do this himself, either. I was directly answering the question of how to find out the correct length of spoke needed.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I've successfully measured many spokes using a machinists rule held up against an installed existing spoke. You gotta carefully eyeball where the crook of the bend is and measure to the start of the nipple, then add the length of the nipple and go 1-2 mm shorter.


----------



## DaveT9 (Apr 30, 2020)

Lone Rager said:


> I've successfully measured many spokes using a machinists rule held up against an installed existing spoke. You gotta carefully eyeball where the crook of the bend is and measure to the start of the nipple, then add the length of the nipple and go 1-2 mm shorter.


Thanks for your advice Harold and Lone Ranger, I will try and measure the spoke, but i will probably take it to the bike shop....it's all a learning curve, but an enjoyable one, thanks again


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

DaveT9 said:


> Hi
> i am a newbie having just bought a used mountain bike, it has a broken spoke *in the rear wheel on drive side*, which I want to renew, but I'm not sure what size spoke it is.
> The wheel is 26inch, how do I find out what size spoke is needed, I am uploading a pic of the front wheel, thanks


It will be tough to swap a drive side rear spoke if you don't have the tool to remove the cassette. Your LBS will probly charge you a bit to do all that. Labor = Wheel true + cassette swap, + ~$1 for a spoke.
It's still worth it to have it right. Look for other suspect spokes while it is apart.

-F


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

if you take it to a shop they may try to tell you, you need whole new wheelbuild entirely, and I'd agree. in the front wheel pic them spokes don't look so hot and mighty rusted, if rear is as bad, you may be snapping spokes every hard ride


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

You might want to deflate that tire and straiten that valve stem ,if tire pressure gets too low or you brake really hard you could move the tire enough to rip the stem from the tube ,or just tear it either way time for a new tube.


----------



## DaveT9 (Apr 30, 2020)

rangeriderdave said:


> You might want to deflate that tire and straiten that valve stem ,if tire pressure gets too low or you brake really hard you could move the tire enough to rip the stem from the tube ,or just tear it either way time for a new tube.


Thank you for your advice, Fleas, 127.0.0.1, Rangeriderdave


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

127.0.0.1 said:


> if you take it to a shop they may try to tell you, you need whole new wheelbuild entirely, and I'd agree. in the front wheel pic them spokes don't look so hot and mighty rusted, if rear is as bad, you may be snapping spokes every hard ride


Good eye. I never zoomed on that picture. Considering that, new wheels are probably a better option.


----------

